# How Do You Groom



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

I am always trying new grooming products and I thought it would be fun if you would describe your grooming process with the products you use. I know that the same products just don't work on all dogs .What makes this one shine will make the other fly away etc. What do you use to get the tangles out?
What do you use for urine stain? What do you use for face stain? These are hot topics for me so I would love your input...Dian


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

What I like to know is how to wash inside of the ear. I know about the drops and stuff but the skin inside the ear is getting red and itchy.

I'm not good at grooming at all. the way I wash Sparkey's face is I put him in the sink and with a water bottle poor some water on his face and put some shampoo on my fingers and wash his mustache and with a tooth brush and the CC comb I comb away the other ugly stuff there. 

Since Sparkey's hair is short he doesn't really get that much pee stain. but when he does nothing works better than a bath. 

I'm sorry I know I'm not helping much


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

I use Chris Christensen whitening shamoo once a month. Otherwise I use Pantene.
I also like Herbal Essence Totally Hydrated. The coconut scent is great!
I usually shampoo Rocco in the sink, but I do occasionally bring him in the shower with me.








For mats I just got The Stuff. Rocco is short on the body & long on head & tail so he doesn't mat much.

Interesting post, I always like to know what people use too.


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

To care for the ears I start plucking the ear hair out when they are babies. It doesn't seem to bother them when you start at an early age. Any type of earwash can be used that is put out for dogs. I rub the ear so I can hear it squish ,then I know it is doing its job. After bathing I use an ear powder for drying. Moisture in the ears can cause bacteria to grow. Ear problems can make thier eyes weepy and stain. I would have my vet check the ears if they are red inside,smelly, or have dark flecks in them.
Depending on which dog I am grooming depends on the products. Right now ,if I want to remove the buildup of shampoo's, conditioners,the yard, etc I use Crystal White. (this shouldn't be used on a regular basis it will dry out the coat.It is a clarifier). If I have a fluffy coat then I will use spunsilk for fluffy hair and also the conditioner ( a good friend told me about this one). If I have a great coat then I will use Thermasilk shampoo and Fructis sleek and shine conditioner. The coats are beautiful with this.
When I have a nasty little transition mat (thanks to a great friend again) I now use Cowboy Magic and it is fantastic.
For a daily facewash, I have pads soaked in a drywash shampoo that I clean their faces with.Then I take a tiny comb and go through the beard in case any debris.Then I towel dry and use a little conditioner on it.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Can you all also post where you purchase the products you use?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Is the Stuff bad for coat breaking? I need to pick up Cowboy Magic, I always forget about it when I go to shows! 

That green stuff that you used on Hero when I was there (for horses), did that work for the urine stains? Caddy gets some quality urine stains, but not as bad as Hero, LOL!

I'm sure you already know this but Thermasilk has canceled their products, so I've been trying to scoop them off the shelves whenever I see them. They will no longer be making the Thermasilk shampoo. 

I used Loreal's orange/mango smoothie kids shampoo on Caddy yesterday and it left her pretty nice. I like shampoos where I don't have to feel horrible if I get it into their eyes! Plus it smells nice, always a bonus!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

As I prepare for a bath I spray The Stuff on the face - feet - belly - bottom as a pre soak. I let it soak for 5 - 10 minutes . For a shampoo I mostly use the Pantene Ice shampoo and conditioner. After freeing the hair of tangles I treat the ears with drying powder and pluck if needed I then proceed to blow drying then on to a quick flat ironing to smooth the hair. Obviously it doesn't hurt to have a couple of grooming friends in a crisis Thanks Dian - Julie - Amber


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

After this weekend's show I shampooed the butt and face with Biogroom Super White and left it on for 20 minutes. Then I shampooed the coat with Neutagena Anti Residue. Rinsed. Then another shampoo with Chris Christensen Day to Day. Rinsed. For the head I used the tearless Biogroom Super White. Rinsed. Then I conditioned with Biolage Conditioning Balm. Rinsed. Then CC Day to Day Conditioner. Rinsed.

This was lots of steps but the coat did look healthy after a very hard weekend on bathing and ironing of the coat.

My maintenance bath consists of Biogroom Super White on the butt, face & head. CC Shampoo & Conditioner on the coat. 

#1 All Systems Product Stabilizer is also a good product to use for staining and to get product residue out of coats.


Cathy A


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I use Pantene Ice/Shine shampoo and conditioner. Once a month I use Tropiclean aloe and fruit shampoo as a clarifier. I always rinse, rinse, rinse inbetween shampoo and conditioner. I rinse thoroughly after using the conditioner too...very thoroughly. I use the spray hose in the kitchen to rinse. I also use a wet to dry ear cleaner. It goes in the ear wet but quickly dries to powder. It's very important to dry the inside of the ears thoroughly after a bath to avoid yeast. I use a tearless shampoo on the moustache and top of the head ALWAYS. It's just to easy to irritate those little eyes. I always dry the head and ears first. Then I proceed to the rest of the body. I keep them wrapped in a towel except for the head while drying it. I never use a comb on the coat except for the moustache area. I always use a good pin brush for the body, ears and topknot.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> As I prepare for a bath I spray The Stuff on the face - feet - belly - bottom as a pre soak. I let it soak for 5 - 10 minutes . For a shampoo I mostly use the Pantene Ice shampoo and conditioner. After freeing the hair of tangles I treat the ears with drying powder and pluck if needed I then proceed to blow drying then on to a quick flat ironing to smooth the hair. Obviously it doesn't hurt to have a couple of grooming friends in a crisis Thanks Dian - Julie - Amber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is "the stuff"???


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=357676
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Stuff is a product called... The Stuff, LOL. It's a leave in conditioner but I think it may not be great for the coat over time, causes breakage because of the silicon. It's a good dematter though! you can find it on Petedge

The Stuff



> As I prepare for a bath I spray The Stuff on the face - feet - belly - bottom as a pre soak. I let it soak for 5 - 10 minutes . For a shampoo I mostly use the Pantene Ice shampoo and conditioner. After freeing the hair of tangles I treat the ears with drying powder and pluck if needed I then proceed to blow drying then on to a quick flat ironing to smooth the hair. Obviously it doesn't hurt to have a couple of grooming friends in a crisis Thanks Dian - Julie - Amber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that must be nice - having friends who are groomers.









Do you have one of those portable cordless flatirons for shows? I was looking at those and wondering if I should get one.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=357716
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use "The Stuff" only on areas that stain and do not leave in except in the belly area. On my boy (Asa) he is bathed every 3 days (tip from a handler/breeder to grow coat) I haven't noticed any breakage but my boy has a very strong coat.


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

This is wonderful. There are so many good products out there,but this is letting us know what works good together. 
I use the stuff as a last thing before I dry the coat. It does repel stain so I only use it in the"danger zones" most especially on the boys. I must say the fewer the steps the better I like it , but I will do whatever necessary to get the desired look and feel.
You all have some great combinations.
I use the Bio Groom Crystal White to remove excess products and discoloration from the elements. It must be heated before using and then left on for 5 to 10 minutes. It will actually remove tear stain if used regularly just on the stain. Just ask Cathy. she can put out some pretty white faces. 
I do like the Cowboy Magic better than anything else I have tried. Those tangles seem to fall out after it is left on a few minutes and it isn't oily and leaves a nice shine on the coat. You can get it at co-op or a tractor supply store. Also any place that sells for horses.
The green stain remover I used on Hero (he manufactures urine and really does it well) really wasn't any good. It didn't help a bit with old stain .
My favorite thing is the Fructis sleek and shine conditioner. I always use this on show days. 
I am still using the plug in ceramic flat iron. Where can you get the portable ones?
I flat iron my dogs at home after bath because it keeps the tangles way down. I am always up for easier.I also use the gold CC brush #20 at ringside. The gold one doesn't conduct electricity. I think it is made of brass and it is GREAT!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm going ti look for that cowboy magic & the stuff tomorrow. There are feedstore close to here and carelotpets is in my area as well. Hopefully I will luck out. I bought the pantene shampoo & conditioner tonight. I have to order my comb & brush from CC tomorrow. Trying to get my furbabies straight.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> I'm going ti look for that cowboy magic & the stuff tomorrow. There are feedstore close to here and carelotpets is in my area as well. Hopefully I will luck out. I bought the pantene shampoo & conditioner tonight. I have to order my comb & brush from CC tomorrow. Trying to get my furbabies straight.[/B]


You will love the cowboy magic it works wonders


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay, I'm a dummy. What is this about flat irons? What are they & why do you use them? (A malt laid out on the ironing board isn't a pretty mental image.)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> This is wonderful. There are so many good products out there,but this is letting us know what works good together.
> I use the stuff as a last thing before I dry the coat. It does repel stain so I only use it in the"danger zones" most especially on the boys. I must say the fewer the steps the better I like it , but I will do whatever necessary to get the desired look and feel.
> You all have some great combinations.
> I use the Bio Groom Crystal White to remove excess products and discoloration from the elements. It must be heated before using and then left on for 5 to 10 minutes. It will actually remove tear stain if used regularly just on the stain. Just ask Cathy. she can put out some pretty white faces.
> ...


I've seen the cordless ones on Ebay. Here's what the 'specs' are


_You are purchasing a new, IonFX 1 Inch Ionic Ceramic Straightening Iron.

This iron works with or without cord. Rechargeable Battery Operated!

In corded mode will allow for constant use. Cordless, has up to 50 minutes of use before recharging.

AC/DC Adaptor Included For Corded Use!_



I figure 50 minutes would be put to good use ringside! I'll get one and I'll let you know how it works. And I still thank you for turning me onto the Fructis Sleek and Shiney conditioner! It works very very well.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> Okay, I'm a dummy. What is this about flat irons? What are they & why do you use them? (A malt laid out on the ironing board isn't a pretty mental image.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Okay, I'm a dummy. What is this about flat irons? What are they & why do you use them? (A malt laid out on the ironing board isn't a pretty mental image.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, the hair straigheners? Flat iron? You use them at shows to achieve that nice silky straight finish and if you do a quick iron after blow dry, it cuts down on mats. Don't feel bad, it was a new one on me too!



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=357816
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey! you answered before I could get mine posted!

So that said, what kind of flat iron do you use? I have two, a Chi Faouk and a Tourmaline (or whatever that brand name is) I like them both, actually. Oh and any tips on ironing the chest without the dogs trying to sniff out what you're doing?


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=357816
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey! you answered before I could get mine posted!

So that said, what kind of flat iron do you use? I have two, a Chi Faouk and a Tourmaline (or whatever that brand name is) I like them both, actually. Oh and any tips on ironing the chest without the dogs trying to sniff out what you're doing?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Stacy I use a Wigo/jade it is a small skinny one that works great for me it is a ceramic as for the chest hair my tip is : Be very careful







I have had to have Amber or who ever is with me help hold the head when doing that area just to be safe.

lynnecpa, I wasn't laughing at you at all, the first time my friend told me I had to iron my dog I thought "what ever" but once I did it and it become easier to do I could really see the difference it made in the finished look and the hair does stay nicer for longer it seems.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=357831
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey! you answered before I could get mine posted!

So that said, what kind of flat iron do you use? I have two, a Chi Faouk and a Tourmaline (or whatever that brand name is) I like them both, actually. Oh and any tips on ironing the chest without the dogs trying to sniff out what you're doing?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Stacy I use a Wigo/jade it is a small skinny one that works great for me it is a ceramic as for the chest hair my tip is : Be very careful







I have had to have Amber or who ever is with me help hold the head when doing that area just to be safe.

lynnecpa, I wasn't laughing at you at all, the first time my friend told me I had to iron my dog I thought "what ever" but once I did it and it become easier to do I could really see the difference it made in the finished look and the hair does stay nicer for longer it seems.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I didn't feel like I was being laughed at. I thought it might have something to do with straightening and the show ring. I've never been to a show, but would like to go one of these days. That's another of the great things about this board, the sharing of information. Have a great day!


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

I still don't know how to do the quotes







so I will just write for now.
I have never looked at the name of my flat iron but it came from Sally's beauty supply and is ceramic. Stacy ,please hurry and get one of the battery operated and let me know how it works. It sounds wonderful even for touch ups.
I don't think there is anything more beautiful than a well groomed maltese. The flat ironing just gives the coat a sleek elegant look and it lets the hair flow better even if there is some broken coat.
I like to use a dot of Silk (get from the beauty shop) to highlight the shine.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Baked liver cookies are great detractors while ironing chests. Try it!

I use a Chi iron on my hair and cannot imagine anything better. I don't iron maltese coats anymore but wish they'd had Chi's when I did exhibit.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Okay, I'm a dummy. What is this about flat irons? What are they & why do you use them? (A malt laid out on the ironing board isn't a pretty mental image.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess you don't have a teenager? I use to iron my hair on the ironing board WAAAAYYYYY before these flat irons came out!







It's the best invention after the blow dryer!


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=357816
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I used to iron my sisters hair on the ironing board also. I never could get close enough to the roots so she still had a kink there from the deep wave in her hair.
The flat iron works great for a nice finished look.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh I got the cowboy magic, the stuff, pantene ice shine shampoo & conditioner. When I gave them a bath their hair looked so much better and they smelled so good. Well they always smell good, but that pantene just took it to another level.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Oh I got the cowboy magic, the stuff, pantene ice shine shampoo & conditioner. When I gave them a bath their hair looked so much better and they smelled so good. Well they always smell good, but that pantene just took it to another level.[/B]


That's awesome! I'm glad it worked well for you. Let me know if you have any problems with increased matting. I know some of us have problems with the pantene while others have none at all, so I'm curious to see how it does for you!



> I still don't know how to do the quotes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I ordered it. I hope it works! It's kind of pricey ($169 was the cheapest I found) I've read some reviews of it though and it got great reviews so I'm hoping it will be worth it. I really like the 5 min shut off feature and it supposedly heats in 30 secs. I'll bring it out when I come out in a few weeks and you can give it a try.

And I have to agree with you - a wellgroomed maltese is a stunning picture.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=357816
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I don't have any teenagers anymore. My "babies" are 28.














My hair has always been straight, as was my girls'. So, methods to straighten hair never came up.

The term "flat iron" reminds me of the old cast iron irons that you set on a wood stove to heat to iron your clothes.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Great subject Dian and everyone, I have learned alot!


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

> To care for the ears I start plucking the ear hair out when they are babies. It doesn't seem to bother them when you start at an early age. Any type of earwash can be used that is put out for dogs. I rub the ear so I can hear it squish ,then I know it is doing its job. After bathing I use an ear powder for drying. Moisture in the ears can cause bacteria to grow. Ear problems can make thier eyes weepy and stain. I would have my vet check the ears if they are red inside,smelly, or have dark flecks in them.
> Depending on which dog I am grooming depends on the products. Right now ,if I want to remove the buildup of shampoo's, conditioners,the yard, etc I use Crystal White. (this shouldn't be used on a regular basis it will dry out the coat.It is a clarifier). If I have a fluffy coat then I will use spunsilk for fluffy hair and also the conditioner ( a good friend told me about this one). If I have a great coat then I will use Thermasilk shampoo and Fructis sleek and shine conditioner. The coats are beautiful with this.
> When I have a nasty little transition mat (thanks to a great friend again) I now use Cowboy Magic and it is fantastic.
> For a daily facewash, I have pads soaked in a drywash shampoo that I clean their faces with.Then I take a tiny comb and go through the beard in case any debris.Then I towel dry and use a little conditioner on it.[/B]



Chris Christensen has something called New Beginning or something.. This will remove buildup from other shampoos and conditioners. I have used most of their bathing products and a brush from them and I must say that everything works great. No Problems yet! I really dont like to use things like pantene or any type of human shampoo on the little malt. Since most of that stuff is not tested on animals and the ph is often a bit stronger for our hair than theirs, Im worried Chico may have an allergic reaction or something.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> LOL I used to iron my sisters hair on the ironing board also. I never could get close enough to the roots so she still had a kink there from the deep wave in her hair.
> The flat iron works great for a nice finished look.
> 
> 
> ...



*Oh my gosh...does that bring back memories! I used to iron my own hair on the ironing board...just flip it over and go to town. My mother was stunned......and a tad perturbed at me. But curly/wavy hair was just not in!!

Thank goodness for modern technology!! I have a flat iron now and luv it!!!*


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=357834
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey! you answered before I could get mine posted!

So that said, what kind of flat iron do you use? I have two, a Chi Faouk and a Tourmaline (or whatever that brand name is) I like them both, actually. Oh and any tips on ironing the chest without the dogs trying to sniff out what you're doing?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Stacy I use a Wigo/jade it is a small skinny one that works great for me it is a ceramic as for the chest hair my tip is : Be very careful







I have had to have Amber or who ever is with me help hold the head when doing that area just to be safe.

lynnecpa, I wasn't laughing at you at all, the first time my friend told me I had to iron my dog I thought "what ever" but once I did it and it become easier to do I could really see the difference it made in the finished look and the hair does stay nicer for longer it seems.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I didn't feel like I was being laughed at. I thought it might have something to do with straightening and the show ring. I've never been to a show, but would like to go one of these days. That's another of the great things about this board, the sharing of information. Have a great day!
[/B][/QUOTE]
If there is anything I can do to help you get started just let me know. I live in Indiana but show at most of the Ky. shows several of the OH-WV-SC-TN-IL.-Mo-IN-AL We will def. be at Lexington you should come down and watch. It is a wonderful show and I would love to meet you I am trying to talk some of my other show friends into entering. Last year Tonya H. walked my friend and I through a grooming session it was fabulous .


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

Is there anything that you put in their hair after a bath to prevent mats? Right now, we use Coat Handler shampoo and conditioner, and we love it. Everyday I brush her with anti-detangling spray by Coat Handler, and so far it's worked great! I think she may be getting her adult coat in though?? She's 9 months old...And she's been matting this past week even though I've been brushing her like normal. Anyone have any suggestions or advice?


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Unfortunately It sounds like she is going through transition, Sounds like you are using a good product so my suggestion would be brush well and often and do not be afraid to use a comb. I am careful but always go over the whole body with a comb to make sure all pin mats are out . It will get better as soon as she completes her transition. Are you keeping her in full coat?


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the quick advice








I'm trying to keep her in a full coat...I don't want to do the whole puppy cut thing because she just looks so beautiful with her long hair...She had it trimmed once before I got her, so it's not floor length yet. She's a very small girl (3.5lbs) so brushing her hair is quick and easy. I guess I'll just have to do it several times throughout the day now







How long does the transition period usually last? Also, what kind of comb do you use? I've been wanting to order the CC buttercomb, but I'm not sure which size to order. We brush her with the CC gold series pin brush right now.


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

> Thanks for the quick advice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your little girl is just beautiful. Looks like you are doing a great job with her. Transition only lasts a couple of weeks if you keep them combed out and sometimes it has to be done twice a day. Sometimes I think just shaking puts those tiny pinhead mats in. The CC comb is great,but until you get one just use a regular greyhound. I comb with the wide end first (this lets you know if there are any of those tiny mats left. Then I use the narrow end and it will take the fuzz off from the pinheads. Hope this helps.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

She is most def a doll baby


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

Awww!! Thanks DianL and CathyB for the compliments on Emma







She's a real sweetheart. I will order the CC comb today, and see if I can get the other comb for now. Thanks for the advice, and I hope I can keep her hair nice.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Thank you so much Dian for posting this topic, It has been soooooooo interesting. I love it.







I purchased a cordless flat iron (Thanks to Stacy's suggestion) I can't wait to let everyone know how it work out.


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

I am so jealous







with both of you having the new iron. I guess I will just have to bite the bullet and order me one now.. Do let me know how well it works..


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I am so jealous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cathy got a cheaper version so I definitely want to know how it works! We might have to have an Iron-off to see which one is better.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=360386
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Well Stacy I will either be







or







I have a very nice very expensive corded one I just need the cordless for quick touch ups... Mine was $60 something so if it really sucks after I replace it I will have spent more money than you *LOL*








Your on girl can I have a head start? I'm older and slower


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Can any coat type be straightened by using a flat iron? I loved Bijou's straight coat when he was a puppy but as he grew into an adult coat it became wavy so I keep him in a puppy cut.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> Can any coat type be straightened by using a flat iron? I loved Bijou's straight coat when he was a puppy but as he grew into an adult coat it became wavy so I keep him in a puppy cut.[/B]


My Maltese I show have nice straight coats too. I use the flat iron for a finished look.. It also helps keep the coat from tangling . You dry first -then mist light when ironing .. Any coat type can be ironed..


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=360440
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thank you so much because I thought that I didn't have any choice other than a puppy cut.


----------



## princessmuffy (Mar 27, 2006)

That's funny about the Cowboy Magic. A couple of months ago I had a particularly difficult mat that I was trying to get out. I thought about the Cowboy Magic I had out in the horse trailer and how great it is. I tried it and it worked great!
Now I'm wondering about Show Sheen for horses. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> That's funny about the Cowboy Magic. A couple of months ago I had a particularly difficult mat that I was trying to get out. I thought about the Cowboy Magic I had out in the horse trailer and how great it is. I tried it and it worked great!
> Now I'm wondering about Show Sheen for horses. Has anyone tried it?[/B]


The cowboy magic is fab.. but you probably shouldn't use the show sheen I think it has silicone in it and would probably do a lot of damage to the coat.


----------



## Petal (Apr 11, 2007)

I use Lambert Kay Fresh n Clean..the snowy-coat keeps her real white and the scented creme rinse makes her smell better than a baby!! I could just eat her up after her bath!! I LOVE THE WAY SHE SMELLS!! I groom her and I keep her hair pretty short. I dont have the time for the long hair and neither does she!!


----------

